

Comcast to offer 2Gbps Internet - $300/month - SQL2219
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/06/comcast-2gbps-fiber-to-launch-in-a-bunch-of-markets-this-month/

======
kolev
What's the point? They still have pretty low monthly bandwidth limits, right?

